# Protein Skimmer: Deltec MCE600?



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

So I've read so much on this little unit and a lot of people swear by it.

I have the chance to get the Deltec at a reasonably priced used (7 months), $250 CAD cash locally. To be honest, I don't need it right now so I can always save the money and wait for another deal. I've only got a 20 gallon, but intend in the future to go bigger (doesn't everyone in this hobby think that?), so I do intend on picking it up. I was going to run it on my small 20 gallon tank (overkill I know, but you can never have too much skimming can you?) with the intention that it can be eventually used on a 90 gallon in the future.

Is there anything I need to be aware of or inspect before I pay up?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

j3tang said:


> So I've read so much on this little unit and a lot of people swear by it.
> 
> I have the chance to get the Deltec at a reasonably priced used (7 months), $250 CAD cash locally. To be honest, I don't need it right now so I can always save the money and wait for another deal. I've only got a 20 gallon, but intend in the future to go bigger (doesn't everyone in this hobby think that?), so I do intend on picking it up. I was going to run it on my small 20 gallon tank (overkill I know, but you can never have too much skimming can you?) with the intention that it can be eventually used on a 90 gallon in the future.
> 
> Is there anything I need to be aware of or inspect before I pay up?


I've read nothing but great reviews for this skimmer as well but if you do plan on upgrading in the near future, I would go with a different skimmer. I do believe there's two used ones online for $250 which is a great price for this skimmer but really, that's if you don't plan on using a sump. I highly recommend you do go with a sump if you can and spend the $250 on an insump skimmer.

Or, buy it now to use on your 20 gallon and sell it off later. I don't think you will lose much more on the value of the MCE600.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I do intend to use a sump with a larger tank in the future actually.

From what I've read, the MCE600 works while placed into a tank as well. Does that not constitute "in-sump"? That was one of the reasons I liked it as part of a future setup .. I can use it now externally as well as in-sump in the future. Or is that a misunderstanding about the in-sump bit?

If it's not a recommended piece of equipment for a future larger tank, I would prefer not to get it at all actually. The investment is really more for the future than it is for now as I really don't nee the skimmer for the 20 gallon.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

j3tang said:


> I do intend to use a sump with a larger tank in the future actually.
> 
> From what I've read, the MCE600 works while placed into a tank as well. Does that not constitute "in-sump"? That was one of the reasons I liked it as part of a future setup .. I can use it now externally as well as in-sump in the future. Or am I misinformed about the in-sump part?


Yes, I believe you can use this in sump or on a sump externally as well. But, I personally don't feel the MCE600 is adequately rated for larger systems. If it were me, I would take the $250 and spend a little bit more to get something like this - http://www.saltwaterconnection.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=116
for a 90gal tank.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

hmm... I don't doubt that the one you linked to isn't a good investment, but it's an in-sump only, which means it's really geared to a future setup and it's not something I would have any use for at the moment.

Is there another skimmer you would recommend that gives me the flexibility of jumping on it now and getting some use out of it but also having it be a good investment in the future as well? Any of the Reef Octopus ones fit the bill?

I know my question pretty much sounds like "is there a skimmer out there that does it all, and will work with a small tank all the way through with a big tank??" and the answer probably is "no"


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I think your best bet is to buy the deltec and sell it off after if and when you do upgrade. As long as you take care of it and it is still operational, the resale value won't take much of a hit.


----------

